# connexion appstore impossible



## diablo73 (11 Mars 2015)

bonjours , ce matin j'ai voulu installer un jeu (pour passer le temps) mais a ma grande surprise impossible de me connecté a l'app store du coup je teste sur mon ipad mini et la pareil :'( . mon imac et mon ipad sont a jours et j'ai réussi tot ce matin a installer une appli sur mon ipad donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi d'un coup sa ne marche plus .

merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## diablo73 (11 Mars 2015)

j'ai oublié de dire que j'ai ce message qui s'affiche en rouge sous mon adresse email " STATUS_CODE_ERROR "


----------



## Zecca.A (11 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait il y a quelque jours la MàJ iOS 8.2 sur mon iPhone 6, et aujourd'hui un message d'alerte me mets connexions à Itunes Store impossible ayant cru que c'était une question de mot de passe je l'ai changé, mais toujours ce même message. j'ai regardé sur internet et la solution et de changer l'heure etc... Mais voilà cela ne fonctionne toujours pas. Donc j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un à déjà réussi à résoudre ce problème merci.


----------



## sebfar (11 Mars 2015)

J'ai vu une information comme quoi de nombreux services avaient des problèmes ce matins dont l'Apple store


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2015)

http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2015/03/des-services-apple-actuellement-indisponibles-maj-87759


----------



## Sly54 (11 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

http://www.macg.co/logiciels/2015/03/des-services-apple-actuellement-indisponibles-maj-87759


----------



## Zecca.A (11 Mars 2015)

Ha désole merci Sly54


----------



## diablo73 (11 Mars 2015)

merci pour vos réponse rapide


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (11 Mars 2015)

Visiblement le problème est toujours actif. Impossible de me connecter depuis 1h avec le même message


----------



## sebfar (12 Mars 2015)

Le problème a durée 10h.. Tout fonctionne ce matin


----------

